# Befriending a dog Poem.......



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Befriending a Puppy
Isn't it the saddest thing when you see a lost puppy on the road? Those eyes were meant to be happy, not afraid. Let's learn from the author...


LOST DOG

I saw a little dog today,
And oh, that dog was lost;
He risked his anguished puppy life
With every street he crossed.
He shrank away from outstretched hands,
He winced at every hail --
Against the city's bigness he
Looked very small and frail.


Distrust lay in his tortured eyes,
His body shook with fright;
(I wondered when he'd eaten last --
And where he'd slept at night!)
I whistled, and I followed him,
And hoped that he might guess
That all my soul reached out to him,
And offered friendliness!


So many times I have been lost,
And lonely and afraid!
I followed through the crowded streets,
I followed -- and I prayed.
And then the God of little things,
Who knows when sparrows fall,
Put trust into the puppy's heart
And made him heed my call. . . .


Margaret E. Sangster

All the Best Dog Poems


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great poem. I imagine being a lost puppy would be like being lost in a foreign country where you did not speak the language or no anybody. Scary!


----------

